# Pokemon charizard lol fun



## Kenno7 (Sep 15, 2016)

What do you think troops x follow me on YouTube kenno7


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

i think you are cheating yourself with tracing in digital painting ^^ thats why both parts dont really match. no offense though hehe. it looks like you placed clip art on some random brush strokes with some filter effects. its cool to do these to explore the different ways of altering hue and saturation to your needs but to make it look good you eventually have to plan your image more. like what mood? what colors? whats happening? like it is now it is too random to call it a composition. maybe do some tutorials to discover different methods and workflows to cope with these issues.

if i do a "busy" scene - i.e. not only a character but with background and stuff i like to start with greyscale and color later on. when you strip color all is left is light and shade. its alot easier to check if something is wrong ( i.e. should be lighter/ darker or is kind of misplaced composition whise i.e. is hard to recognize for the eye, an object too far in the shadows etc ) if you like i can show some examples. it´s very hard for beginners like us to know by hard how materials behave when exposed to light ( or shadow ) as is.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

The background is awesome!


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

i like how he asked what we think and i explained in detail what i think and he is like ( insert cricket sound here ). think its more about the youtube thing than talking about the paintings


----------

